# Trivia 6/22



## luckytrim (Jun 22, 2018)

trivia 6/22
DID YOU KNOW...
There is enough gold in the Earth's core to cover the entire  surface of the
Earth in 1.5 feet of the mineral.

1. Before he was Hannibal Smith on "The A Team", George  Peppard played what
crime solving playboy?
2. In what year did the Berlin Wall come down ?
3. If you are to take your medication PRN, when is  that?
4. The Greater Antilles region in the Caribbean includes Cuba,  Puerto Rico, 
Jamaica and Hispaniola. What is the name of the region that  includes smaller 
islands such as Barbados, Saint Lucia, and Trinidad and  Tobago?
5. Name That Flick ;
(1998) Ted has carried a torch for his high school sweetheart  for 13 years, 
so much so that he hires a private investigator to track her  down. But the 
P.I. falls in love with her too, and of course they're not the  only ones 
vying for her attention.
6. Fortissimo is a direction in musical notation that requires  the music to 
be played in what manner?
7. Which scientist spearheaded the field of modern genetics by  studying the 
traits of hybrid peas?
  a. - Crick
  b. - Fermi
  c. - Mendel
  d. - Snell
8. Which 20th Century Pope is often accused of ignoring the  Jewish people 
during the Holocaust?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Lungfish can live out of water for several years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Banacek "
2. 1989
3. As Needed
4.  Lesser Antilles
5.  There's Something About Mary
6. Very Loudly
7. - c
8. Pius XII

TRUTH !!
Lungfish can live out of water for several years. It secretes  a mucus cocoon
and burrows itself under the unbaked earth. It takes in air  with its lung
through a built-in breathing tube that leads to the surface. A  lungfish has
both gills and a lung.


----------

